# Gold Spilo Breeding



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

What size on average do you guys think gs' are ready to spawn. What about tank setup ... how much open swimming space is left in the tank or is it densing planted?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

6" IMO


----------

